# TTF Private Viewing of MK2 - 11th May



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Audi UK have arranged for a private viewing of the MK2 TT for the TT Forum at their holding facility near Silverstone.

This is a by invitation ONLY, and Im extending this to the top 3 replies, by email to me, as to why they should attend.

As part of this invite, you will need to be able to get to the venue on the morning of the 11th May, at your own cost, and be prepared to write a short article, with pictures of the car, the best being delivered on the home page of the TT Forum. If you are not 100% sure you can attend, please do NOT enter.

The decision as to who should attend is mine, and is final. It will be made tomorrow at 12:00 UK, and selected attendies will be contacted by me soon after.

So, email me at [email protected]********.co.uk with a short email about why you should attend this event. Bribes are not invited (but may be swayed for 50k lol!). Please be sure to provide your contact telephone number.

So get typing now!

Jae


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

If only i hadn't gone back to work today


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Jae, I've emailed you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Is this to say sorry for not inviting the TTF to the launch in April?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it should be for only open for the peeps who have said they are going to / or have ordered a MKII so they can sort out the specs and colours etc.

Sorry, just how i see it.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This open to all....the reason Ive asked for a "tie breaker" is so that I can guage if people are genuinely interested in the TT MK2 for what ever reason.

It is short notice, and so only a few would be able to go anyhow, so no point in restricting it to only MK2 purchasers.

Keep them coming in!!

Jae


----------



## rob-tt (Apr 18, 2006)

I have just taken the day off work on Thursday so I can visit a poorly relative. I'm so desperate to see the new car, I can't believe I almost emailed for the chance to come and see the car instead! Didn't press send though. Maybe I've got time to do both - hmmm; but guess I wouldn't win now anyway!

Please get some good pics of someone sitting in the back to gauge the rear head & legroom

have fun!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

rob-tt said:


> I have just taken the day off work on Thursday so I can visit a poorly relative. I'm so desperate to see the new car, I can't believe I almost emailed for the chance to come and see the car instead! Didn't press send though. Maybe I've got time to do both - hmmm; but guess I wouldn't win now anyway!
> 
> Please get some good pics of someone sitting in the back to gauge the rear head & legroom
> 
> have fun!


Could have said it was a pick me up trip for the poorly relative (and brought them too) hell of a tiebreaker


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Just back from schmoozing with Ant & Dec, Rebecca Loos etc

There is definitely more legroom and a bit more headroom than in the Mk 1. The rear end is even nicer than the Mk1 IMO - it just looks more together. Jimmy Choo agreed with me - We should have pics up tomorrow (I'm home first!)

The new front seats are made by Recaro, but aren't branded as such.

ISOFIX will not be a standard on rear seats for the early cars, but will be a Â£30 ish option.

The two tone wheels look like a combo between RS4s and Sportecs - they are lovely - bigger front disks & calipers, and also on the back - and vented at the back at least on the 3.2.

I was told 2008 for the TTS 2.0Q 

Overall a great evening (apart from when Love-iTT moved the front seat alll the way back when I was in the back seat and cleared off)

Vent trims will be coated plastic rather than aluminium, like the RS4 - this is due to some bollox EU rule.

The car on display was a pre-production LHD model - 3.2, no spare, battery in the boot.

It was a nice deep greeny blue colour ... mmmmm

Hopefully that's covered most of the q's raised, there will be TT mk2's at the TTOC Annual Event in July.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The "deep greeny blue" is it condor by any chance?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Just back from schmoozing with Ant & Dec, Rebecca Loos etc


  Did you slap Ant on the forehead? - he's got such a slappable face hasnt he? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ezzie said:


> The "deep greeny blue" is it condor by any chance?


Its petrol blue.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from schmoozing with Ant & Dec, Rebecca Loos etc
> ...


No, but the camera does the chubbier one a lot of favours :wink:

And Rebecca Loos has great t*ts - but what a ligger - first up for any photo opp going! Mind you, I can see why Beckham would with flat chested Victoria at home.

The funniest bit was Graham love-iTT standing up to get a better view of Dita von Teese :lol: www.dita.net


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bugger - you could have warned us the site was porn rated. Just got the block message and Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll be getting an email from perimeter security later today about it.

She is fit tho. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Bugger - you could have warned us the site was porn rated. Just got the block message and Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll be getting an email from perimeter security later today about it.
> 
> She is fit tho. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


oops sorry - didn't realise it was porn rated.

PM me your private email and I can send you a better clip which Lee found :wink:

I'm just glad her hubby wasn't there - he is one scary dude - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Winners are....

LoTTie
TDK
NealB

Who will be joining WAK at this event.

More info to follow directly with yourselves.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Wooah can't believe it - NealB is me  I never win comps
Thanks Jae !
Will take loads of photos (and video if allowed) and post back to you guys
Look forward to meeting LoTTie, TDK and WAK
Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lucky man - I've only spent 35k on a car ive never seen. :roll:

Dont for get the tissues for clean up.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Lucky man - I've only spent 35k on a car ive never seen. :roll:
> 
> Dont for get the tissues for clean up.


Think yourselves lucky that you'll be seeing the car before Tosh!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent - off to clean the QS so she looks clean for her trip as well! 8) 

Can't wait..... 

look forward to meeting up with Neal and Wak for the first time, and catching up with TDK again and his wobbly wheels.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

If there are any more questions about the TT Mk2, then let these people know, and they can find out for you tomorrow.

Lucky buggers.....

Jae


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jae said:


> If there are any more questions about the TT Mk2, then let these people know, and they can find out for you tomorrow.
> 
> Lucky buggers.....
> 
> Jae


Are yo not going?

I could do with the pictures from last night and the answer to those q's first then we can get you chaps to fill in the missing ones.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nope, too short notice to book a flight from Munich without spending the best part of Â£600!!

Would be nice wouldnt it, to see from last night!

Jae


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jae said:


> Nope, too short notice to book a flight from Munich without spending the best part of Â£600!!
> 
> Would be nice wouldnt it, to see from last night!
> 
> Jae


Already Posted Jae.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62587

Unfortunately I've been rushing around like the proverbial blue arsed fly this morning to get some work done that pays the bills and couldn't get around to this beforehand.

I hope we've managed to answer all the questions that were asked of us.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What does the set button do is another question


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The Audi products guy in the MSN video said what it was, but I need to track it down first - I can't remember. You'd think one was the magnetic ride button, but I think that might be the first one from the left - looks a bit like a shock absorber.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> The Audi products guy in the MSN video said what it was, but I need to track it down first - I can't remember. You'd think one was the magnetic ride button, but I think that might be the first one from the left - looks a bit like a shock absorber.


The shock one is for magnetic ride - other side.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The "Set" button is for the Tyre Pressure Sensor (its the same on the GTi)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Well we had a great day , glorious weather and a good few hours of playing.

Great to meet Emma and Neal (and Simon but I know him already) , plus our sincerest thanks to David and James who endured 4 enthusiasts prodding and playing with their latest toy and for taking the time out to baby sit us all morning.

It was a real pleasure to meet you.

Pics later, but I can say that anyone hoping for more space in what looks like a bigger car may be a little dissapointed if you had any expectations on the rear seats.

Other than that everything else is superb and any taller owners will find more space up front, I can move the seat further back than a mk1 and have mine at the rear most setting but only needed 90% in the Mk2 , and the load carrying space is improved.

We got some great pics and a little footage as well, MK2 looks great but there are just some angles where she looks fantastic! I loved the seats yum yum yum! should have measured them up for a MK1 retrofit!

Was, we need to talk!

We had a nice little cruise afterwards to APS and on to AMD as well just to pop in and say hello.....

8) all-in-all, I dont think anyone who's ordered will be dissappointed!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Wak. Sounds very promising, and makes me even more impatient to see it a week on Friday. Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Just to echo Wak's comments. A great couple of hours. Thanks to David & James at Audi and also to Jae for giving us this opportunity.

Great to meet you all too.

Mk2 looks even better in the flesh. It still retains that short stubby look despite its longer front and back. I love the rear.

To pick up on Wak's comment on the rear seat space. Yeah it is still cramped for an adult but it is an improvement on the Mk1. I sat in the back with legs in front rather than at an angle and the front seat could be moved backwards. Couldn't sit totally upright but could put up with it for a short journey. When I got home I tried the same in my TT and found that even with front seat fully forward I couldn't get legs straight and had to bend even more. Of course its nowhere near the RX-8 style of 2+2 but it is better than the Mk1.

Will post pics later.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> What does the set button do is another question


its the same logo as on my wifes mini ...its to reset the tyre pressure sensor after getting air.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

when should we expect photos from this viewing?...get to it!!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, here are a few photos from today.

A Petrol Blue 3.2 MkII TT...










Sitting next to a Red QS...










The assembled experts...










And finally, a sneaky picture of LoTTie driving her lap of the test track...










Sorry for the odd angle, but I had to take that shot on the sly and I obviously couldn't take a photo when it was my turn to drive! 

Simon.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

sweet...glad I got my colour changed today to petrol...looks great


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Simon. What a great day it looks you had. Smashing weather.

The petrol blue looks fantastic. I seriously re-considering my choice (deep sea blue).

What colour was the interior? With LoTTie driving, it looks like the leather seat has some cloth on the sides. Was it the German standard spec for a 3.2, so Alcantara / leather mix?

But it's a bit weird, because the the German configurator doesn't give Petrol Blue as an option , and the alcantara seats are only available in lght grey or black. Those seats look like they have a blue tinge to them.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

The Audi guys said it was the stone blue athletic option


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

They had a great ribbed effect in the material sections seperating the leather.... superb!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> Leather â€" Athletic style. Head restraints, seat covers, door inserts and door handles in Fine Nappa leather in Stone blue. Steering wheel, gearknob and gaiter, handbrake grip and centre console armrest in black leather with contrast stitching in Stone blue


Oh! Thanks both. How did the blue stitching look against the black leather bits? For that matter, how the the black leather bits contract against all the other blue leather?

I've thus far gone for the ice blue nappa leather, which I think is quite a few shades lighter than the Stone blue. But this looks intriguing...

Edit - just noticed that the stitching on the steering wheel doesn't look blue, despite what the brochure blurb (above) says. :?


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

The interior looks like ice blue, despite what the guys from Audi say. It has the extended leather (colour) option, which is only available with nappa leather. Also there doesnt seem to be any contrasting stitching on the wheel or gear lever, from pics that I have seen of that particular car. However It may just be an unusual mix and match pre production spec and the webbing on the side bolsters doesnt apear on any other cars ive seen.

I know that the spec for that car will have been translated from the german spec sheet,and it wouldnt be the first time that errors have been made.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak said:


> They had a great ribbed effect in the material sections seperating the leather.... superb!


Yep, they said that was the 'new' baseball effect. It's a 3.2 so for the UK will come with Nappa Leather.

It is a pre-prod model though so they weren't expecting everything to be functional - I guess you must have had Wak waving the trees behind LoTTies window to give the impression of movement Simon 

I have to say, I went to the tuesday launch event expecting to confirm my thoughts that I would wait for the TTS ... but I'm sorely tempted to just go for a 3.2 MkII. I may just buy a newer Mk1 ( I have my eyes on one in a colour and interior I love at the moment - Wak you may get a call tomorrow it's close to you ...), keep that one forever and then add a Mk II later (after I've found a 1960's NSU TT so I have the set  )


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > They had a great ribbed effect in the material sections seperating the leather.... superb!
> ...


Spoiler and Folding mirrors didnt work, a controller was missing in the boot but she certainly did fire up and function. (notice the Wheel is in a different position after it was parked up.)

Exhaust sounded deep and meaty, but I couldnt see a flappy thing and it did seem to have a consistantly round pipe from front to rear unlike the mk1.

The Airbox has a front feed from the grill and what appeared to be a water baffle inside to allow fluid to drop and allow airflow into the airbox.

wait till we get the helicopter gunship picture up, it was either a subtle hint to leave or some papparazzi flying overhead!

give me a shout if you need some advice.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just been thinking. I had thought that the bi-colour 10 spokes and the standard 10 spokes (on the 3.2) were two different wheels - the bi-colour having narrower spokes. But I don't think so. Did the 295 car at the Berlin launch have the standard 10 spokes (as I have previsouly assumed) or the bi -colours?

Yesterday's car:










Berlin:

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/albums/Audi/TT-TT Roadster/TT (a5)/Brandenburg Gate=Debut/058.jpg


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good that you got to fire it up - or at least here it, the keys were well hidden on tuesday, its understandable as we were inside but I AM pleased you got some good time with James.
Who else was there today - I'm intrigued as to what coverage the Press have had - I think much less than TTOC / TTF.

Most of the tuesday crowd were a few 'A' list celebs - Ant & Dec, Jimmy Choo - a lot of 'C' list - some bint off Hollyoaks, Myleene, wannabee girl / boy bands and D list - Rebecca Loose (sp :lol: ) (but they still got the A8L Chauffeured in) plus a load of Art Director type folk who were nice to talk to but weren't really interested in the car.

And me, Kell, Graham, Lee, Mark and Steve (Z-list)

I guess I live in a different world. I think I'm quite glad I don't live in theirs.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So you guys got to drive?

What was that like?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I've uploaded my photos of yesterdays viewing to:

http://www.nealb.myphotoalbum.com


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> So you guys got to drive?
> 
> What was that like?


Yeah, come on guys, you get a chance like that and you don't even post up some driving impressions?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah c'mon guys - it must be a world exclusive if you got to drive it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I think Simon missed the bit of greenery between Lottie's cuff and the steering wheel - it doesn't look blurred to me. :lol:

Nice photos Doccy. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Simon missed the bit of greenery between Lottie's cuff and the steering wheel - it doesn't look blurred to me. :lol:
> 
> Nice photos Doccy. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmm :roll: Nice attempt chaps but over use of the blur tool on the top edge of the sleeve and motion blur on the tree is a massive giveaway

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/blur.jpg

:wink: :wink:

Nice pics though and really pleased that you enjoyed yourselves.

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

well we got to turn the steering wheel few times before the battery gave out! :lol:

Its spent too much time on short trips on and off a trailor!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Stop posting and get that footage edited Wak!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Where you able to tell just how much room the rear seats gave with a 6ft + driver in the front ?

***edit just seen how much in another post


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Where you able to tell just how much room the rear seats gave with a 6ft + driver in the front ?
> 
> ***edit just seen how much in another post


the front seats can go back further and accomodate taller drivers than a mk1

If you set the seat to a mk 1 level it will give , i think the same legroom as a mk1.

The rear bench is longer hence you can sit back and have your legs straighter.

if a 6ft driver uses the additional front seat adjustment then you wont have any legspace in the rear IMO.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Mmm :roll: Nice attempt chaps but over use of the blur tool on the top edge of the sleeve and motion blur on the tree is a massive giveaway


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I wondered how long it would take for someone to figure it out! 
The closest we got to driving it was starting the engine a few times before the battery eventually went flat!

Simon.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So what was the sound like? did it sound similar to the current 3.2?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wak said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Where you able to tell just how much room the rear seats gave with a 6ft + driver in the front ?
> ...


I would disagree with that, but then maybe the seat was adjusted incorrectly (too high) when I tried it.

I had it set back as far as it would go (ie touching the front of the seat behind) and only just had enough room for how I would drive my MKI.

There's still a tiny bit of space behindme in the MKI - not much, but a little bit more than in the MKII.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I had to stretch my toes much more, too much to drive with the seat the furthest back, but it was also lowered a little.

but the mk1 is just right in the same settings for me

maybe you just have an odd body! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

clived said:


> Stop posting and get that footage edited Wak!


Just waiting for Jae to email me his FTP details so I can upload the mpegs tonight. In the meantime will try and upload to another photo hosting site as well.

I went a bit crazy videoing everything so its a bit repetitive - You can only look at leather interior for so long :lol: and no commentary - I don't do commentary


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I've uploaded my photos of yesterdays viewing to:
> 
> http://www.nealb.myphotoalbum.com


Thanks for those, much appreciated. Interesting to note (pic.76-7) the other colours from the swatches, Condor seems much lighter and more grey than previously seen. The sahara more greeny silver.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Thanks for those, much appreciated. Interesting to note (pic.76-7) the other colours from the swatches, Condor seems much lighter and more grey than previously seen. The sahara more greeny silver.


Condor is definitely grey - no greeny tinges as I previously thought it had.
Sahara silver isn't greeny silver. I'd say it was a pale silver. 
Deep Sea Blue really sparkled in the sunlight.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Here are the colour samples we were shown...










On the right we have the paint samples, from top to bottom...

Condor Grey
Sahara Silver
Deep Sea Blue

On the left we have the leather samples, from top to bottom (if I remember correctly)...

Ice Blue
Mineral Gray

All of these colour samples are sitting on a Petrol Blue car.
Someone please correct me if I've not remembered correctly!

A few things struck me at the time...

1) Condor Grey looks greeny in the literature I've seen, but in person the sample doesn't. That is a good thing!
2) I can't see Sahara Silver in the UK Audi Configurator. That's a bad thing as it looks nice!
3) Deep Sea Blue is a lovely sparkly deep blue colour!
4) The Ice Blue leather is VERY light and much like Silver leather on the MkI might prove difficult to keep looking clean.

Simon.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I only took some video with a small compact cam, but in this clip there is a walk around the outside so you can see a few angles.

http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/tt2.wmv


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Great video Wak, this is the first true impression of the mk2.

My thoughts on the styling:

Front & Left Side - Superb

Right side - ruined by the petrol flap which looks IMO out of place

Rear - Looks too complicated


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry for the slow reply.....  (been sunbathing!)

It was a great opportunity to see the car in the flesh - and the weather could not have been better! When we arrived to see what looked like "something" covered up and it was, lo and behold, the actual car it was really exciting! 

I've taken lots of pics but being a total technophobe I've emailed them to Jae to post them so they should be up soon. I really need to sort myself a place to host pics! :roll:

My first impressions were that the car looks better in the flesh than in the photos I had seen. I wasn't sure when I first saw pics/launch images but when it is front of you, I liked it, a lot. It still retains the elements of being a TT but with some changes. I think it isn't a "replacement" but it is an evolution, and some things obviously work better than others. The front looks stunning IMO, athletic, slightly aggressive and very classy. The rear is good, but I'd like to see it with the spoiler up as well to see what it does to the lines of the car. Lights are beautifully crafted (although Wak has of course already modded some improvements into them in his head!! 8) )

I thought the interior was great - it felt slightly roomier but still feels like you are in a TT, although I still have doubts about the three vents across the top of the centre console - it just seems a little bit like overkill. :? The finish and the detailing is as ever, very Audi and solid and well made with some nice little touches like metal detailing on the air con buttons. Loved the wheel, loved the dash inset and loved the way the centre console tilts in towards the driver. The stereo is MMI inspired and seemed fairly intuitive - our car had BOSE and it certainly seemed to sound pretty good. Its a shame there is no DAB connectivity available immediately but I understand that may be a later addition.....

Will I buy one? Not sure -I love the QS and from a financial point of view I'd be taking a very large hit on it. So, my heart says Yes but my head says No at the moment! that isn't stopping me from pondering every colour combination possible and wondering.....deep sea blue and ice blue leather seem to be winning at the moment in my internal configurator but I'm tempted by Condor with black.....stealthy! 

Thanks to Jae and the forum for inviting me, and to David and James from Audi for sharing the sunshine with us and giving us such a good chance for nosing at the new car. :lol: It was FAR better than working!!

Hopefully some of my pics will be up soon!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Great video Wak, this is the first true impression of the mk2.


Agreed, superb WAK, pictures are all well and good, but that give s a true representation of curves and how sunlight works off the lines etc. 

Glad you enjoyed it (I knew you would be a good candidate to go!  ).


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Wak said:


> I only took some video with a small compact cam, but in this clip there is a walk around the outside so you can see a few angles.
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/tt2.wmv


Excellent video Wak! 8) That was a lovely little drive away from the viewing down those lanes!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the video Wak.

I can't believe how stumpy (in a good way) the car looks on video compared to all the photos. The front and rear overhangs look huge in photographs, but on the video the car looks much more compact. Nice!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It's good, but the fuel filler cap is in the wrong place and really stands out - a body coloured flap further back would be far more discrete.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn/tt2%20007_0001.jpg


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> It's good, but the fuel filler cap is in the wrong place and really stands out - a body coloured flap further back would be far more discrete.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn/tt2%20007_0001.jpg


funny but it was only when I started uploading the final cut and watched the video again I noticed the fuel cap and thought exactly the same thing!

It just should have been further back and up on the bodywork!

on the whole it is great improvement but feels more luxury than sporty insode but only driving it will tell. more cocooned and confined than the mk1, lots more dash and center console taking space up.

Did I mention seats earlier..... they are fine .. FFFFINEEEAAA! seats!
they alone add a special element to the car that RS6 seats add to an A6, a feeling of hand crafting that Astons have to a degree.

I liked it all in general, watch the video round the car and you'll see it looks great from all angles but from some angles it looks fantastic! 
but the video also shows how great the Mk1 still is as well, stationary and round country lanes!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm not sure moving it up and further back would help as there is not really a flat area for it to sit in.

While the original fuel filler cap is a masterpiece, they should have gone for a body coloured one this time round.

Spoils the offside view for sure.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure it will paint over else grow on you.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Im sure it will paint over else grow on you.


We're be using it often enough, so what ever it looks like and where ever it is, I'm sure we're more likely to grow to hate the sight of it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont mind it TBO. I dont think the old one would look right on the new car. I think audi did the right thing not carrying over all the MKI key design features.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I suppose anyone who is particularly irked by it, can opt for silver to minimise its visibility.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Very nice little video Wak, thank you!! Its what most have been waiting for i think.. A sort of real life image of it...
Which comes to my conclusions... Personally i think that the most improvement on this new TT has been on the interior, rather than the exterior...
The front lights look really weird for an audi.. I would have prefered something along the lines of the new rs4's lights... Now they are almost an exact copy of the Focus...  
The bodywork seems bigger but has lost some of the clean lines of the mk1.. i still prefer the mk1 in that video!... The mk2 sits too far back on its bum, and that petrol cap is definitely out of place..
I think if an s-line model comes out with small changes in bodywork it will be much better.. so far.. i am not impressed by the looks. I am more impressed by the interior and the little gadgets to play with... :? :? :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Ross - several other people who have seen the pics I took have also commented that the lights are a tad Focus-like, and that the engine sits a long way forwards and the wheels a long way back. :?

It is odd, but in the flesh it seems to hang together in a more acceptable way. Wak's video gives a really good flavour of this, and when you see one close up, it strikes you more. I think it is hard to find the perfect car - no car will ever have every little thing that is perfect, but it is certainly a TT and is certainly jaw dropping when you first see it!  8)


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Thanks for the video Wak.
> 
> I can't believe how stumpy (in a good way) the car looks on video compared to all the photos. The front and rear overhangs look huge in photographs, but on the video the car looks much more compact. Nice!


@Wak 
Very nice Video  - can you tell me, from witch Band the "Soundtrack" is ?

THX and greetings from Germany

PauliMAXX


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice Video Wak, thx !

Also nice vibrations in the movie .Did you drink too much the night before, or was it the exitement? :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Paulimaxx said:


> @Wak
> Very nice Video  - can you tell me, from witch Band the "Soundtrack" is ?
> 
> THX and greetings from Germany
> ...


Its 'Get the message' by Electronic


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thats the one!

I was holding a pocket size camera trying to walk around on gravel keep it in shot and not scratch the QS, my car or trip over the bag left near my front wing... give me a break! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I've finally worked out how to use Windows Movie Maker  and have (attempted) to convert my first bit of video from the viewing last week. Its of the leather interior. Hope the link works. Its just the raw video, nothing fancy like Wak did but hopefully the next one will be better.

http://www.nealb.f2s.com/video/tt_interior_0002.wmv


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for that. The front seats look great.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Finally put together the video clips from the viewing. Its about 20MB

http://www.nealb.f2s.com/video/tt_viewing_02.wmv


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Finally put together the video clips from the viewing. Its about 20MB


Nice job!

Simon.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think some of this should be postable on the mk1 forum.... keep missing out.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Finally put together the video clips from the viewing. Its about 20MB


cool 

btw, just one thing that i regognized while watching this: does the TT have normal din-sized radio slot or is this something model specific to prevent people from installing non-audi radios and navigation systems?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice video

There seems alot more room in the back !

Were the drivers seat far back when that was shot?

The console between the seats is dying for a DVD screen to be mounted there!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

There is only slightly more room in the back.
Sorry, can't recall if drivers seat was all the way back or not during that shot.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno where to post this, but some more highres pics from audi can be found here:

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/06/06/audi ... -high-rez/


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Will the ******** be getting an advance viewing of the roadster?


----------

